# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  NC Licensed Opticians

## OptiStudent

Hello, what are everyone's thoughts about the proposed rule changes?

----------


## obxeyeguy

What changes are you referring to??  I haven't heard anything here in podunk.

----------


## OptiStudent

> What changes are you referring to?? I haven't heard anything here in podunk.




The Board sent this email to NCLDOs on their email list:
*State Board Enters Rulemaking Process* 
Friday, November 5, 2010 2:33 PM
From: "NC State Board of Opticians" <ncopticians@bellsouth.net>
To: ncopticians@bellsouth.net

NC Licensed Opticians: 

Earlier this year, the NC State Board of Opticians made an unprecedented move and invited the participation and input of the NCOA in drafting proposed Administrative Rule changes. The State Board has been considering process changes for some time – in order to better protect the public, require accountability for the increasing numbers of ‘alternative opticianry businesses’ and hopefully prove helpful to the profession as a whole. 
The proposed Rule changes were filed on October 22, 2010 with the NC Office of Administrative Hearings; a Notice of Text (the full revisions’ content) will be published in the November 15th edition of the _NC Register_. The _NC Register_ is available online at www.ncoah.com/rules/register/ but anyone can review the proposed Rule changes via a secure link to the Board’s under-construction website at http://optician.nc.gov/Opticians Revisions Oct2010.pdf.
In accordance with rulemaking procedures, a public hearing will be conducted on December 3, 2010 at 222 N. Person Street, Raleigh, NC at 2:00 p.m. Anyone with comments on the revisions can make them at that time.
In addition to receiving comments at the December 3 hearing, the Board will also receive written comments through January 14, 2011. Comments can be submitted electronically to ncopticians@bellsouth.net - please include your full name, mailing address, and license number at the comments’ conclusion. Mailed comments should be sent to: NC State Board of Opticians, PO Box 25336, RaleighNC27611. 
At a meeting subsequent to the end of the official comment period, the Board will review all submitted comments, make changes to the proposed Rules (if appropriate), take a vote on the changes and proceed with the revisions’ completion.
There has not been, nor will there be any attempt to keep these rulemaking activities quiet; in fact, the State Board insured just the opposite when it reached out to the Association in this venture. In the same vein, the State Board welcomes and encourages your review and participation in the rulemaking process. 
_NC State Board of Opticians_

----------


## Optician Magician

I like the changes ~ thanks for the clarification on pd's not being part of the Rx (always annoying)

----------


## OptiStudent

I am concerned about the gross negligence heading: 
Especially, disp. CLs on or before the exp. date in an amount more than the sufficient replacement  of CLs needed thru the rx's exp. date. My retail managers are not going to like this!

----------


## Dlls218

Im a licensed NJ optician getting ready to move to NC.  I will have to take the contact lens portion of the state board.  It has 2 portions, a written and a practical portion.  From my understanding the practical portion consists of "slides".  Not sure what that means.  Any information would be helpful.

----------


## Now I See

> Im a licensed NJ optician getting ready to move to NC. I will have to take the contact lens portion of the state board. It has 2 portions, a written and a practical portion. From my understanding the practical portion consists of "slides". Not sure what that means. Any information would be helpful.


Hi Dlls218!
They will give you a portion of the test via a slide projector. For example they might show an image of an eye, with the blood vessels crossing the limbus and you'd have to know that they are showing you Neovascularization. Before I went to take the test, I took a study class at Durham Tech. In the class we were shown some slides that were similar to what you are given on the exam. If you have the opportunity to take a study class like that, you might want to get in on it. Also, there is a book called A Handbook of Contact Lens Management...if you can get your hands on that book, it may help.

Good Luck to you! :)

----------


## NCspecs

> Hi Dlls218!
> They will give you a portion of the test via a slide projector. For example they might show an image of an eye, with the blood vessels crossing the limbus and you'd have to know that they are showing you Neovascularization. Before I went to take the test, I took a study class at Durham Tech. In the class we were shown some slides that were similar to what you are given on the exam. If you have the opportunity to take a study class like that, you might want to get in on it. Also, there is a book called A Handbook of Contact Lens Management...if you can get your hands on that book, it may help.
> 
> Good Luck to you! :)


Now I See,

Do you suggest taking any of the more basic tests in order to prepare for the NC State test? I'm interested in being state certified.

----------


## Now I See

> Now I See,
> 
> Do you suggest taking any of the more basic tests in order to prepare for the NC State test? I'm interested in being state certified.


Great! I would tell anyone who has chosen this profession that if you are in a licensed state, get that license!! You'll be happy you did. It will give you so much flexibility. Personally, I think taking the ABO and/or NCLE, if you haven't already, would be a good start. They have similar material to the state board exam, and I think it gives one a good idea of how broad a spectrum of knowledge you need to be familiar with before taking the "big" exam. Find any review class you can and go to them. I don't know if you are an apprentice or not, but, for me, as an apprentice, I found it a little difficult to find review classes, but the couple of review classes I found were helpful. All the tests from the required classes and the terrific Optician who gave me "pop quizzes" everyday :) were worth their weight in gold for me.

----------


## NCspecs

> Great! I would tell anyone who has chosen this profession that if you are in a licensed state, get that license!! You'll be happy you did. It will give you so much flexibility. Personally, I think taking the ABO and/or NCLE, if you haven't already, would be a good start. They have similar material to the state board exam, and I think it gives one a good idea of how broad a spectrum of knowledge you need to be familiar with before taking the "big" exam. Find any review class you can and go to them. I don't know if you are an apprentice or not, but, for me, as an apprentice, I found it a little difficult to find review classes, but the couple of review classes I found were helpful. All the tests from the required classes and the terrific Optician who gave me "pop quizzes" everyday :) were worth their weight in gold for me.


I've had the priviliege of working with great Opticians for about 10 years. In WI certification wasn't valued like it is here in NC. I can't imagine NOT having it now, the license lends so much more credibility! I work as an Optician now but I'd like to have the certificate with that title.

----------


## wmcdonald

In NC it is a misdemeanor to use the professional title, Optician, without a license preceded by the commensurate education and training! In WI the only requirement to be an Optician is a pulse. If you are going to take the NC board I will offer this advice: you ain't in Kansas any more, Toto (another of the states that has not Opticians licensure requirement). You will need to be well-prepared, and know the material. There are folks to help, but many people come here with little to no training (much less education) and have "worked as an Optician" for many years in other states and offended they do not meet NC standards. Suck it up and do what it takes. You will be glad you did. The first step- the ABO/NCLE are certificates. NC issues a professional license, and we are proud of it. Welcome to NC and let us know if we can help you reach your goals.

----------


## Now I See

> I've had the priviliege of working with great Opticians for about 10 years. In WI certification wasn't valued like it is here in NC. I can't imagine NOT having it now, the license lends so much more credibility! I work as an Optician now but I'd like to have the certificate with that title.


Like Warren said...NC requires more than a certificate. There are currently a couple of ways to go about getting your license in NC; 1. Enroll in a Full-time Opticianry program at Durham Tech or 2. Work in an office that supports the Apprenticeship program. What I don't know is this, if any of the time you have put in working in a non-licensed state counts for anything in a licensed state... _**intercom announcement**_ _'attention all Optiboarders, wmcdonald, wmcdonald...would you please report back to the NC Licensed Opticians thread?'_ 

Just know this, NCspecs, no matter how you do it, it's going to take you a couple of years, or more to complete the necessary classes to be prepared to take the Board exam. In the end, it's worth it for a multitude of reasons! :)

----------


## Wes

It is a misdemeanor punishable by up to a $50,000 fine to represent oneself to the public as an optician without being licensed as such in SC. 
That means referring to oneself as an optician, wearing a nametag stating that one is an optician, and yes, displaying a certificate designating one as a "Certified Optician". Here, if you don't have the license, you're not an optician. Period. Nothing irks me more than yesterdays burger flipper at americas worst wearing an "Optician" nametag with no license or even certification. Earn the title. 

One who claims a professional title that wasn't earned devalues the title and the profession. I believe this to be the central reason that unlicensed states are still unlicensed and will stay that way. Its the "we aint never needed no license before" mentality.   

I can't claim to be a hygenist just because I work in a dentists office. I still have to do the schoolwork and get the license. 

To those of you in unlicensed states, well, I guess you can be an "optician" on day one, but it somewhat devalues the perception of the field as a whole, and I'm not so sure it's fair to the real opticians in those states. Guys like Chip, Harry C, Fezz, Bob F, etc...
Raise the bar. Its not just about what it does for you. Its what it does for all of us.

----------


## wmcdonald

There is a process of validation of professional experience if coming from an unlicensed state. The board office will have that information. It will require developing some documentation of that experience from those who employed the individual. If I remember correctly, as long as you can support the work experience and it covers all of the required functions a NC Optician would do, it can be accepted. It is not an easy process, but can be done.

Besides just working, apprentices must also pass a recognized program of study. The Online Certificate (this is not like the ABO.....it is an an academic certificate issued upon completion of a prescribed course of study) at Durham Tech or the CPP are required. In this case the CPP is complete.

----------


## NCspecs

In regards to breaking the law, speak with my employer. He is the one who hired me for the gig. I was actually working in NC for the last couple of years doing something different because I didn't think I would be able to get a job as an Optician. I had done my research before moving and found that the requirements were more stringent than WI. I may not have the certification but I am hungry for knowledge and I am dead serious about customer care. 

Some may remember my posts in a different thread about being a serious Optician. The pratice I work for has not encouraged my education even though I mentioned it at the time of my interview. My education is important to me alone at this point and I am so excited that there are people on this forum who are willing to lend a hand. I want it all; ABO, NCLE, NC licensing, the moon. I'm lalso ucky to have a wonderful, supportive fiance who is willing to help me study and achieve my goals.

Wmcdonald, wss2020, and Now I See, I would feel privilieged to have your guidence! I want to do this right and I don't care how long the road is. I am passionate about what I do; it been a long road since I was a clueless 18 year old lab tech. Thank you, thank you, thank you for the advice! 

One thing, Now I See, I'm in charlotte so I don't know how feasible it would be for me to take classes in Durham. is it a course or a workshop at Durham tech?

----------


## Wes

If you haven't already, sign up to take the certification exams from ABO/NCLE, contact the NC Board and find out what they require for experience validation. Contact your former employer in WI to validate your experience.  Enter the apprenticeship progran and submit proof of completion of NAOs CPP to the board. Meet all requirements, get licensed, and then go after the ABOM designation. 

In my experience, licensed ABO Masters don't look for work. Work looks for them.

----------


## NCspecs

> If you haven't already, sign up to take the certification exams from ABO/NCLE, contact the NC Board and find out what they require for experience validation. Contact your former employer in WI to validate your experience. Enter the apprenticeship progran and submit proof of completion of NAOs CPP to the board. Meet all requirements, get licensed, and then go after the ABOM designation. 
> In my experience, licensed ABO Masters don't look for work. Work looks for them.


I am definately taking the ABO/NCLE ASAP. It's in Febuary, is that correct? I plan on buying my study material from the NAO as soon as I get my tax return. In your experience is it best to call the NC board or email them? MY employers in WI would be happy to help me but do I need a letter from them or is there a form I should send them? 

I'm all fired up now to go and take this on! It was getting frustrating, not getting my employers support, but I plan on being a force to be reckoned with! :)

----------


## Wes

The exams are offered biannually, May and Nov. Visit the website www.abo-ncle.org .  Contact the board for info on what info is required and how they want it provided. 
You'll probably be better off with standard textbooks like System For Ophthalmic Dispensing and Contact Lens Practice than "studyguides".  
Wes

----------


## NCspecs

> The exams are offered biannually, May and Nov. Visit the website www.abo-ncle.org . Contact the board for info on what info is required and how they want it provided. 
> You'll probably be better off with standard textbooks like System For Ophthalmic Dispensing and Contact Lens Practice than "studyguides". 
> Wes


Cool. I've been researching study material for a while now and I am prepared to make a sizable investment; I didn't want to just buy whatever looked useful. I'm glad the test is in May I was afraid that I wasn't going to have enough time. 

Thanks for everything, I might PM you in the future if I have anymore questions if that would be permissable.

----------


## Wes

Check your inbox.

----------


## wmcdonald

> In regards to breaking the law, speak with my employer. He is the one who hired me for the gig. I was actually working in NC for the last couple of years doing something different because I didn't think I would be able to get a job as an Optician. I had done my research before moving and found that the requirements were more stringent than WI. I may not have the certification but I am hungry for knowledge and I am dead serious about customer care. 
> 
> Some may remember my posts in a different thread about being a serious Optician. The pratice I work for has not encouraged my education even though I mentioned it at the time of my interview. My education is important to me alone at this point and I am so excited that there are people on this forum who are willing to lend a hand. I want it all; ABO, NCLE, NC licensing, the moon. I'm lalso ucky to have a wonderful, supportive fiance who is willing to help me study and achieve my goals.
> 
> Wmcdonald, wss2020, and Now I See, I would feel privilieged to have your guidence! I want to do this right and I don't care how long the road is. I am passionate about what I do; it been a long road since I was a clueless 18 year old lab tech. Thank you, thank you, thank you for the advice! 
> 
> One thing, Now I See, I'm in charlotte so I don't know how feasible it would be for me to take classes in Durham. is it a course or a workshop at Durham tech?


Your employer is not responsible. It is not often enforced anyway, which is another concern for me, but you are the responsible party, not the employer. You just should not use the title unless licensed.

I am always willing to help. My contact information is on the board.

----------


## Now I See

> .......One thing, Now I See, I'm in charlotte so I don't know how feasible it would be for me to take classes in Durham. is it a course or a workshop at Durham tech?


I had similar struggles. The options were to go to school full-time @ Durham Tech or follow the apprenticeship program. My first choice was full time school, but...because I was the "non-traditional" student and beyond the "typical" college age ;) I had to keep working full time, so I opted for the apprenticeship program. It takes longer and you will still have to take classes, which can be done online. Tests have to be taken at Durham Tech or another college with a proctor. I would start by calling the state board and talking to them. Like others have said, if you need advise/guidance, I'm happy to help! :)

----------


## Jrain22

> Im a licensed NJ optician getting ready to move to NC.  I will have to take the contact lens portion of the state board.  It has 2 portions, a written and a practical portion.  From my understanding the practical portion consists of "slides".  Not sure what that means.  Any information would be helpful.



You will be a large classroom, with a projector that shows 20 different images (slides) each with their own mult. choice questions. I just took it Oct 17th, 2013, (I'm a license from NY, and had to take the same tests) they showed different RGP fits (ie: too steep, flat, tight etc) diseases, etc. They also will repeat the slides after the first viewing so you have a chance to review what you saw and answered. Each test they use different slides I assume. If you are registered for the test, you should receive a letter from Prof. Barry Dark to sign up for his review class for contacts at Durham Tech. DO IT!!! I think it was only thing that helped me pass. Very informative, you can practice on the equipment that you use for the actual test, he goes over 80+ slides, plus he gives you tips on exactly what to focus on for study. Seriously, it was a lifesaver. GOOD LUCK!!!

----------


## jcasowder

I completely agree with Jrain22! Barry's class was outstanding! I took the test in Oct 2013 and March 2014. I missed 2 parts on the first test by 1 point each  :Mad:   But, my boss was great and very supportive. I studied while at work, and picked her brain on the contact lens written, which is one I had to retake. Breezed through both parts in March and passed. Frustrating, since I've been in optics for over 20 years, but none of the states I lived in (I was a military wife) had a license program. Got a great raise, and am so happy that I now have a license to support the pay I get. It sucks in other states without a license, because any joe blow can work in an optical and call themselves an optician. At least here you have to work your tail off and actually know what you're doing to get recognition.  :Biggrin:

----------


## wmcdonald

Congratulations on achieving licensure in NC. It is one of the most rigorous licensure processes in the country, and you can be proud. You point out one of the real issues in your post, however. Most Opticians have no idea what they do not know, and we do not have a system that demands much of them to enter the field. We must do better.

----------

